# Please pray for my CA's



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm really really hoping a certain store gets this CA shipment I've been hoping for the last 2 months. Please send positive energy or whatever my way . Superstitious? Yes. But I really want those fish.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> I'm really really hoping a certain store gets this CA shipment I've been hoping for the last 2 months. Please send positive energy or whatever my way . Superstitious? Yes. But I really want those fish.
> 
> Thanks in advance


you are very funny.... I'll cross my toes as well.

You know, you shouldn't have mentioned it.... I'm a big believer in the jinx.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

h_s said:


> you are very funny.... I'll cross my toes as well.
> 
> You know, you shouldn't have mentioned it.... I'm a big believer in the jinx.


I keep looking at this tank picturing it with manzanita branches and spilurum and stuff and going "Come on Wednesday..."

Possibly lame as it be, this is kind of the big thing I'm looking forward to right now...  heheheh

Thank you for crossing your toes it is deeply appreciated.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

One more day
....


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> One more day
> ....


 Good luck


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck!!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

"They will come today"


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I am a little slow whats a "CA" ?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I understood it to be Central American.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Central American and yet again they did not arrive  x1000


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Central American and yet again they did not arrive  x1000


I think H S jinx you.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I think H S jinx you.




Come on man. My weekend is slightly crapped out here. I'm that much of a nerd, yes.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah CA thats a huge Species group could you narrow it down a little?

Here is a partial list: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/species_list_central_america.php


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Archocentrus sp. "Honduran Red Point"

Archocentrus nanoluteus

Archocentrus sajica

Archocentrus cutteri

However, I believe that due to forces of the universe which are against me, I will not be getting these fish, though I want them.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If I were you I would be going to the Ajax Auction this Sunday There are people raising CA's in that area and belong to the club


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> If I were you I would be going to the Ajax Auction this Sunday There are people raising CA's in that area and belong to the club


need a ride


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> need a ride


YES! you would be going hours out of your way to pick me up. But I'd buy you a timmies for a ride


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> YES! you would be going hours out of your way to pick me up. But I'd buy you a timmies for a ride


No I need you to give ME a ride I meant.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> No I need you to give ME a ride I meant.


Oh, well it's too late 

But i heard a rumour that you people out that way have ca$h to burn.

I heard java moss was going for like $13 a bag  I have never seen it go for more than $5


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

TBemba said:


> Oh, well it's too late
> 
> But i heard a rumour that you people out that way have ca$h to burn.
> 
> I heard java moss was going for like $13 a bag  I have never seen it go for more than $5


The prices were all over the map, but a lot of stuff, including java moss, went really cheaply. I took in some walter worm cultures, and one went for $10 (!!) and one for $1. The microworms and banana worm cultures I took in went for $1-$3 each, IIRC.

Occasionally people would get into a bidding war, and bids got unreasonably high, but almost everything went for less than you'd pay in a store, usually far less. Toward the end, the prices really plummeted. I got some bags of plants for $1-$2.

I was looking for some of the small CA cichlids too, but all I saw, apart from convicts (breeding pairs going for $1-$2 per pair) was one single Archocentrus septemfasciatus. It didn't bring much, but what would you want one for if you didn't have another of opposite sex?

There were dozens of incredibly beautiful fancy bettas, including giants and Thai imports. It was a complete glut and most went for $2-$3, a fiasco for whoever imported them, and a bummer for the people who raised them themselves. Ditto, more than a dozen Thai import flowerhorns, about 2-3", went for the same price. There was a glut of golden severums, 'rotkeil' turquoise severums, Ps. crabro and some other RIft Lake cichlids. Lots and lots of angelfish. The koi angels got good prices, but the others mostly went very cheap. Lots of fancy guppies and red swordtails, which went for a bit more, but probably very cheap for people who are into those species.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bae said:


> There were dozens of incredibly beautiful fancy bettas, including giants and Thai imports. It was a complete glut and most went for $2-$3, a fiasco for whoever imported them, and a bummer for the people who raised them themselves. Ditto, more than a dozen Thai import flowerhorns, about 2-3", went for the same price. There was a glut of golden severums, 'rotkeil' turquoise severums, Ps. crabro and some other RIft Lake cichlids. Lots and lots of angelfish. The koi angels got good prices, but the others mostly went very cheap. Lots of fancy guppies and red swordtails, which went for a bit more, but probably very cheap for people who are into those species.


Hung import all his fancy bettas & guppies and flowerhorn from Thailand. He is the transhipper for Canada. The bettas and flowerhorn when for very cheap but the guppies make up the difference. 
A pair of Red swordtails when for $32 and some when as high as $42.

Too bad I could not stay until the end of the auction. Hey bae, did you stay until the end...I was interested in table 10 a very nice Thai red texas...just wondering how much it when for?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe this thread has kinda went off topic.

Maybe an Mod can start a new thread about the Auction?
and move the auction posts over?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

K see now I wish I'd gone. Septemfasciatus are like... the friggin Matrix. You don't even know it's real. People tell you they've seen one but you're like naaah.
I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally hope I get those central americans this week... Come on Universe do me this one solid...


----------

